# 52 Weeks of Pie



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

*Week 11-Pie is growing!*

Her face is hairy, but I didn't want to wait until I groomed her to post another picture. I'm having trouble getting the hang of attachments. I hope the picture doesn't come out huge.

I've been enjoying everyone else's pictures!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweetie-Pie, Cutie-Pie, Easy as Pie...

I just love Pie!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

A definite sweety pie!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Whoopie! Pie She really is my sweetie Pie! It's hard to believe I love her more and more each minute.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Sometimes life gets in the way and you fall behind in the important stuff, like "52 Weeks of". Let's see if I can remember to do this....


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess I need to look up how to do it since the pics didn't attach. Sorry!

Lynn


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hurry. I've been having Pie withdrawals!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Second try at attaching Pie's pictures.... Fingers are crossed.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pictures. I like the sweater your whippet is wearing.

Paula


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Final 6 pictures and I'm all caught up except for one week where I didn't have a new picture. I look forward to catching up on viewing everyone else's pictures.

Take care,
Lynn, Pie, Yowza & Oprah


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha!! Is your Afghan in a Continental Clip?! LOVE it!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much! They all look wonderful!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

ChocolateMillie, Yes, she is in a CC, lol. I was out walking her in the heat and I was so hot I couldn't stand seeing her wearing her fur coat. I got to thinking that I may as well practice my scissoring on her before clipping her down. I actually thought it was a fun look with the fur boots. Lots of people thought she was a poodle. One guy even said I must have a really good dryer to get her hair so straight, lol. I finally clipped off everything but topknot and ears. I'm tempted to take them off too, but it takes so long for them to grow back. I already took 4" off of her ear fringe to help with the ear infections we've been fighting.

LittleStitches, thanks. We have lots of nice whippet wear because I've had whippets for a long time. All of the whippets I've had don't like the cold at all. Even now, if I put a comforter over Yowza he'd stay under it. He only now came to bed because I turned the fan off. 
Princess Dollie, you are too sweet! Thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------

